# ufc fighters + their vehicles



## Dmaster23 (Sep 21, 2010)

Recently I saw that GSP drives a white Camry
And Cain drives this big f150 pick up truck 
What kind of car do you picture everyone else driving


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

I know Josh Koscheck has a Ferrari... Which kind puts to bed the myth of UFC fighters getting paid the same amount as the figures that are released to the commision cos the car he has costs more than he "makes" in the 3 years!!


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

i would have guessed gsp would be in somethin nicer than a camry....

its hard to put a car to a fighter, for some reason i see bj penn driving an escalade though


----------



## Bebop (Aug 15, 2006)

I doubt St Pierre drives a Camry. 

It did show him driving one on TUF, but that would be his rental car there.


----------



## MADDSNIPER (Dec 28, 2006)

Rampage owns an Audi R8 as well as a few others i believe.


----------



## nhgranite (Apr 10, 2007)

big country drives a jacked ram 2500.
doesn't rampage have a austin martin or lotus in edition to his giant f350 he ran over everybody with. 
forrest in his scion box thing.


----------



## Inferno (Jan 19, 2010)

I think Dana White has a Ferrari for every UFC fighter he owns. He may have recently ran out of colors and models, so I think he has had to start on Lamborghini's.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

kay_o_ken said:


> i would have guessed gsp would be in somethin nicer than a camry....
> 
> its hard to put a car to a fighter, for some reason i see bj penn driving an escalade though


He drove an escalade (or a Denali? Something that was either an escalade or damn near it) during his shooting for Primetime.

Small Man Complex if you ask me.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

edlavis88 said:


> I know Josh Koscheck has a Ferrari... Which kind puts to bed the myth of UFC fighters getting paid the same amount as the figures that are released to the commision cos the car he has costs more than he "makes" in the 3 years!!


No it doesnt.

People hear the word ferrari and automatically assume they all cost $1 million+ and have 1000hp. The truth is you can get a used ferrari(depending on the model) for cheaper than the cost of a brand new SUV....Then of course you have the people that dont even make 6 figures but they finance or lease very expensive cars they can barely afford. I see it ALL the time.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

vilify said:


> No it doesnt.
> 
> People hear the word ferrari and automatically assume they all cost $1 million+ and have 1000hp. The truth is you can get a used ferrari(depending on the model) for cheaper than the cost of a brand new SUV....Then of course you have the people that dont even make figures but they finance or lease very expensive cars they can barely afford. I see it ALL the time.


It was a brand new one he got an the model he got is worth around $375,000. Kos has been on a $53,000 to show and the same to win contract (according to the figures released)

Edit: He did win 2 bonuses for the Nthony Johnson fight i suppose so that is an extra $130K but still, he must be earning more than that.
So that car is worth about 2 years worth of his wages... Either he lives in his Ferrari and eats garbage or he gets paid a lot more than what is released! something doesn't add up!!


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Dustin Hazelett has a moped.
McLovin'!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Wanderlei has an Aston Martin.










And Thiago Alves drives a black Maseratti Gran Turismo.










Cain has the same car as Brock.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Didn't George won a Porsche after he did TUF? :confused02:


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

limba said:


> Cain has the same car as Brock.


wrong cain has an f150, brock has a black ford raptor.










much like this except black with white stripes


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

I have never and will never understand the need for a truck that big!


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I am curious where a guy like Kos gets his money from. GSP obviously is loaded from his endorsements but Kos???


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

rabakill said:


> I am curious where a guy like Kos gets his money from. GSP obviously is loaded from his endorsements but Kos???


He does theater on the side. Haven't you seen how well he fakes eye pokes and nut shots? The man is a Renaissance Thespian.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

VolcomX311 said:


> He does theater on the side. Haven't you seen how well he fakes eye pokes and nut shots? The man is a Renaissance Thespian.


I couldn't see Kos taking that serious enough for 30 seconds to pull it off unless it's in a fight.


----------



## AceCombat (Mar 6, 2007)

> for some reason i see bj penn driving an escalade though


haha Penn in an escalade is somehow befitting. 

I can picture Rich Franklin driving a Jeep.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

edlavis88 said:


> I have never and will never understand the need for a truck that big!


you must have never lived in a rural area! i lived on a farm, and while a big truck is very useful on a farm...... a big ass truck with some knobby tires and low torque is ALOT ALOT ALOT of fun in the mud and snow! ive had 2 Ford F-250's since high school (an 85 and a 99), and even while i live in the city now.... going back to a car just sucks.... sight lines suck and being so low is just horrible.....


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

JuggNuttz said:


> you must have never lived in a rural area! i lived on a farm, and while a big truck is very useful on a farm...... a big ass truck with some knobby tires and low torque is ALOT ALOT ALOT of fun in the mud and snow! ive had 2 Ford F-250's since high school (an 85 and a 99), and even while i live in the city now.... going back to a car just sucks.... sight lines suck and being so low is just horrible.....


yeah i suppose i get that but doesn't Cain live in San Jose? Not many farms there?!


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

edlavis88 said:


> I know Josh Koscheck has a Ferrari... Which kind puts to bed the myth of UFC fighters getting paid the same amount as the figures that are released to the commision cos the car he has costs more than he "makes" in the 3 years!!



if this is true.. it makes sense.. 'Kos' is the type of dude to live beyond his means to compensate for what he lacks ... 

as for GSP driving a Camry. ..
also makes sense..
he's not the flashy type.. humble.. live within his means..
down to earth.. 

like they say.. "it's not what you drive.. it's where you live" ..


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

Brock's car is the ugliest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

RudeBoySes said:


> if this is true.. it makes sense.. 'Kos' is the type of dude to live beyond his means to compensate for what he lacks ...
> 
> as for GSP driving a Camry. ..
> also makes sense..
> ...


FIXED!


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

Rastaman said:


> Brock's car is the ugliest thing I've ever seen.


blasphemer!!!!! i love his truck!


and edlavis88.... dont need to be on a farm to have fun in a truck! he may be in SJ, but it probably isnt much of a drive to hit some wide open areas and have some fun! plus as i said, its just fun to drive a truck, being higher then everyone else and seeing alot better.... tho it does suck alot downtown areas... esspecially for parking.


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

Man TUF coaches get hooked up.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

edlavis88 said:


> I have never and will never understand the need for a truck that big!


That isn't even a big truck I used to have a truck much larger than that. Its only a half ton. That said here is your answer. For those that get it no explanation is necessary. For those that need an explanation none will do.


----------



## Inferno (Jan 19, 2010)

VolcomX311 said:


> He does theater on the side. Haven't you seen how well he fakes eye pokes and nut shots? The man is a Renaissance Thespian.


haha...I didn't think he could land a gig like that with such bad acting...:confused02:

As for the big truck thing, guys like Brock won't fit in most sports cars, a truck makes perfect sense for ease of getting in and out...not to mention he has to put his deer carcasses somewhere.


----------



## nhgranite (Apr 10, 2007)

Toxic said:


> That isn't even a big truck I used to have a truck much larger than that. Its only a half ton. That said here is your answer. For those that get it no explanation is necessary. For those that need an explanation none will do.



exactly, my 2500hd would dwarf brock's half ton. i plow and haul heavy at times. unless its a muscle/sports car i will never own anything but a big ass truck.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

I saw Miguel Torres driving an Audi in Indianapolis.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Pretty sure Rampage drives a 













JuggNuttz said:


> you must have never lived in a rural area! i lived on a farm, and while a big truck is very useful on a farm...... a big ass truck with some knobby tires and low torque is ALOT ALOT ALOT of fun in the mud and snow! ive had 2 Ford F-250's since high school (an 85 and a 99), and even while i live in the city now.... going back to a car just sucks.... sight lines suck and being so low is just horrible.....


See I am the exact opposite... I love tiny cars that are low the ground so I can take corners so hard it'l make you pee.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

Ape City said:


> Pretty sure Rampage drives a
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RICE BURNER!!!!!  j/k

but i shoulda clarrified that for me going from a truck to a car now, i feel like i cant see anything and the low feeling for me just sucks. evn my first car sat up higher then most, was an 82 AMC Eagle Wagon Hatchback AWD. man that was one ugly ass car... but i hardly ever got stuck in that thing.


----------

